# Jerome AZ



## bigalbest

Traveled to Jerome AZ today with a group from TPF of 6 other photographers and myself. Took some pictures and had lunch at the Haunted Burger. Yum. Great group of people and nice to meet all of you. Here are some pictures I took along the way.












More shots HERE. Let me know what you think.


----------



## icassell

Here are some more from our Jerome Meetup

Terry






MissMia






flygning and bigalbeast






kididdoc






bigalbeast, kididdoc, MissMia






Terry, flygning, and Nick






Great time today!  More pix to follow!


----------



## icassell

Here are some pix of the place


----------



## bigalbest

Nice job Ian! :hail:


----------



## icassell

bigalbest said:


> Let me know what you think.




I like these.  When I shoot buildings like today, I keep thinking I'd like to try a tilt/shift PC lens.


----------



## flygning

Good shots, guys.  

What a productive afternoon!  I loaded photoshop on my new computer, I downloaded the pictures I shot today, *and* I edited 4 shots from the day.  Incidentally, this happens to be the first photos I'm posting that I shot in RAW and converted as opposed to just using the jpegs.  Needs a little work, but whatever.  I'll have a few more shots to post once I download the ones I took with the boy's camera.

The photographer shooting the photographer shooting the...sidewalk?  Whatever it takes to get the shot, I guess 





Old and new:





Drummer boy:





And I finally got my monsoons!  Not the greatest shots in the world, but I'm pretty happy-





Let me know what you think.  I may or may not post any of these in the galleries for critique...depends on how productive I'm still feeling


----------



## icassell

flygning said:


> The photographer shooting the photographer shooting the...sidewalk?  Whatever it takes to get the shot, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Very nice.   Good PP and once you go RAW, you never go back (sounds like an ad for oysters ... )

My favs are your monsoon image and the old/new image.

here's the sidewalk that photographer was shooting


----------



## bigalbest

Great pictures, flygning.


----------



## Big Bully

Great job everyone I hope you had fun!


----------



## Antarctican

Yayyy, meetup photos!! 

Great to see you all. And wonderful shots of Jerome. Let's see some more....!


----------



## icassell

Here are some more pix from Jerome:


----------



## flygning

Thanks guys  

I just realized, I have to rename my first photo: The photographer shooting the photographer shooting the photographer shooting the photographer shooting the sidewalk!  (I'm taking a picture of Terry--though I didn't really notice he was in there-- taking a picture of Steve taking a picture of Ian taking a picture of...the sidewalk )


----------



## icassell

Big Bully said:


> Great job everyone I hope you had fun!



We had a blast!  Join us for one!


----------



## icassell

flygning said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I just realized, I have to rename my first photo: The photographer shooting the photographer shooting the photographer shooting the photographer shooting the sidewalk!  (I'm taking a picture of Terry--though I didn't really notice he was in there-- taking a picture of Steve taking a picture of Ian taking a picture of...the sidewalk )




I think I'm gonna start collecting sidewalk pix 

I have a few from Bisbee too!


----------



## Mitica100

Awww...  You guys had fun! I can tell!!!...

Sorry I wasn't able to partake in the joy of photographing Jerome.

Although Bumble Bee seems good for our next outing.


----------



## MissMia

Jerome was a lot of fun! We even had a little monsoon storm. 

Here are the first 4 photos I've been able to work on. More to follow!


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> Jerome was a lot of fun! We even had a little monsoon storm.
> 
> Here are the first 4 photos I've been able to work on. More to follow!



Way cool!  This was definitely a productive trip!


----------



## MissMia

bigalbest said:


>



My version!


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> My version!




This gives me an idea for our next meetup.  We should all pick one thing to photograph and see how we do it differently.


----------



## kundalini

Ohooooo....... some nice shots had by all.  Please, keep them coming.


----------



## kididdoc

a bunch of wonderfully creative images already posted from our trip...

I'm not sure how to get mine there /and visible...


----------



## kundalini

Hey kididdoc, welcome to the forum.

For uploading your photos, see this *STICKY*.


----------



## bigalbest

MissMia said:


> My version!



Hehe, that's cool.


----------



## MissMia

kididdoc said:


> a bunch of wonderfully creative images already posted from our trip...
> 
> I'm not sure how to get mine there /and visible...



Kididdoc welcome to TPF! Glad you were able to join us in Jerome.


----------



## bigalbest

kididdoc said:


> a bunch of wonderfully creative images already posted from our trip...
> 
> I'm not sure how to get mine there /and visible...



That M8 is sweet, great meeting you and nice job on the pictures.


----------



## icassell

Welcome to the forum, kididdoc!

Glad you could join us and nice pics!


----------



## kundalini

I don't know if anyone has noticed, but hats off to kididdoc!

First post and he's/she's (no offence) a subscriber.  Woot Woot.

Enjoy yourself here and please have a sense of humor.  :lmao:


----------



## icassell

Hmmmm .... trying to decide where my photographic niche lies ... looking at lots of old pix i've taken ...  is there such a sub-specialty called "rust photography"?


----------



## abraxas

Looks like that was fun-  Nice shots group.


----------



## MissMia

A couple more shots from Saturday.


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> A couple more shots from Saturday.




I like them both!


----------



## icassell

Woooo Hooooo!  I just saw that our own flygning got her 'drummer boy' nominated for August POTM!


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> Woooo Hooooo!  I just saw that our own flygning got her 'drummer boy' nominated for August POTM!



Congrats flygning! It's such a cool shot.


----------



## Fox Paw

Sorry I missed this one.  A lot of good pictures were taken and it looks as if everyone had fun.


----------



## flygning

icassell said:


> Woooo Hooooo!  I just saw that our own flygning got her 'drummer boy' nominated for August POTM!



:scratch:  It is amazing what goes on when one isn't paying attention...


----------



## flygning

Steve/kiddidoc, I just noticed  you went back and edited your post with pictures-- I love your rain shot!  Beautiful!


----------



## MissMia

A few more...












It seems that I'm attracted to photographing Ford pickups lately! 






This is a shot that I tried to save in PS. It's still a miss, but I like it anyway.


----------



## Mitica100

^^^^Nice, Christina!


----------



## bigalbest

A couple more from me. These are processed a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## MissMia

bigalbest said:


> A couple more from me.



Nice shots Alex! The butterfly shot is beautiful!  I'm sorry my tripod is in the second shot. :blushing:

BTW - Go Bolts!!!!!!!


----------



## bigalbest

MissMia said:


> Nice shots Alex! The butterfly shot is beautiful!  I'm sorry my tripod is in the second shot. :blushing:
> 
> BTW - Go Bolts!!!!!!!



Thanks Christina, and go Chargers!


----------



## icassell

MissMia and bigalbeast -- way to go!  Nice images! 

 ... kicks MissMia's tripod outta the way so no one notices ...


----------



## MissMia

A fixer upper in Jerome. I really should have picked up one of the flyers to see how much they are asking.


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> A fixer upper in Jerome. I really should have picked up one of the flyers to see how much they are asking.




... a little sheet rock ... a little paint ... it'll be good as new ... :lmao:

Great shot!


----------



## Big Bully

Mia, how far is that place from your house..? Maybe you should go back and surprise us all with the price tag on that house.. lol


----------



## AdrianBetti

Wow great images!


----------



## icassell

Here are a couple more from the Jerome trip.]


----------



## AdrianBetti

Not to take favs but Al's and Mias shots are stellar. Post details on the post production and equipment.


----------



## maverickhunter

Here are some from my collection.





Bees Like Lilies





Just Hanging Around





Storm's Comin'





Braided Barricade





The Perfect Setup

And the picture a few people wanted copies of:




Spying on the Spy


----------



## bigalbest

maverickhunter said:


> Here are some from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bees Like Lilies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Hanging Around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm's Comin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braided Barricade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Perfect Setup
> 
> And the picture a few people wanted copies of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spying on the Spy



Nice first post.


----------



## icassell

Nice, Terry!  Glad you could join us!


----------



## MissMia

maverickhunter said:


> Here are some from my collection.



Nice shots Terry! Welcome to TPF!


----------



## johngpt

Terry, those are great.


----------

